# Lost Dun Ancient Tumbler Pigeon in Millbrae, CA



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everybody,

A really wonderful pigeon of mine purchased by a really great family in Millbrae, CA was lost today.

"Abigail" (or "Abby") is a 100% tame companion pet pigeon, lives indoors, knows her name, is super friendly - and very lost! She got out today and flew off, spooked by a pair of doves.

Her family is devastated.

Please, if you live in the area, keep your eyes peeled for a tiny dun Ancient.

Pic attached.
I am praying for them that she makes it back home safely.
This is her photo attached. She is banded. 
BP 1355 NPA 8 09

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost your pet pigeon, Karijo. I will keep an eye out for her via the rescue groups. Are you familiar with MickaCoo, the dove/pigeon division of Mickaboo Companion Bird Rescue? There is a wonderful woman named Elizabeth Young who is involved in rescuing domestic pigeons in the SF Bay Area, primarily king pigeons, but she gets calls about others, too. Her web site is www.rescuereport.org If you haven't already done so, call all the animal shelters in your area (you can find them with a Google search) and tell them you're looking for your lost pigeon. Lots of them do turn up in shelters. You can also post on petharbor.com's lost and found. 

-Cathy


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Cathy. Yes I know Elizabeth and Mickacoo, shipped some Kings for her last year to their wonderful new homes out of state.

I've registered Abby's info with a few places online, Craigslist, the 911 lost bird website, etc - and her family is doing everything they can to find her, leaving lights on at night, doors and windows open for her, and visiting and calling all the local shelters. Hopefully sweet little Abby will find her way home. I'll pass on the info about Petharbor to her family. Thanks!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

karijo said:


> Thanks, Cathy. Yes I know Elizabeth and Mickacoo, shipped some Kings for her last year to their wonderful new homes out of state.
> 
> I've registered Abby's info with a few places online, Craigslist, the 911 lost bird website, etc - and her family is doing everything they can to find her, leaving lights on at night, doors and windows open for her, and visiting and calling all the local shelters. Hopefully sweet little Abby will find her way home. I'll pass on the info about Petharbor to her family. Thanks!


Oh good--should have known that you knew Elizabeth. You've done all the right things. I'm praying for her safe return, too. Please keep us posted.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I think she's been found!!! Her mom is en route to her local Humane Society... waiting to hear back for confirmation! I am so happy!!!!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep!! Home safe and sound!!!
*whew!!!*


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Praise God!!! This is wonderful news. What a big relief!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad she was found  Thanks for letting us know Kari Jo.


----------

